# McClusky Canal



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

fished the canal right up from one of the lakes.caught some small eyes and one 25".worked the canal downstream and picked up 4 more eyes, all over 20". Fatheads on a slip bobber.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Got frustrated with New Johns (must be the state record muskie that brought so many this summer) and moved down the canal.To my amazement we actually got into a few small eyes, but cleaned up on panfish. Maybe the pressure on NJ's was a good thing, found a new spot anyways.


----------

